# 5 a side football pitches in Dubai



## kenyakirk (Jun 3, 2009)

All,

I need to book a five a side pitch for a game of football in Dubai. 

Can anyone give me details of where we could play other than Insportz in Al Quoz.

Cheers


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

kenyakirk said:


> All,
> 
> I need to book a five a side pitch for a game of football in Dubai.
> 
> ...


adhaaf 2 good indoor pitches 043477666

the guys on here organise regular games if you want to join them too


----------



## Steve86 (Jun 3, 2009)

rosco said:


> adhaaf 2 good indoor pitches 043477666
> 
> the guys on here organise regular games if you want to join them too


I am going to move out to Dubai next weekend, It would be good to get involved with the football games. Are you still doing them?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

kenyakirk said:


> All,
> 
> I need to book a five a side pitch for a game of football in Dubai.
> 
> ...


Sorry no but i have the same question. Did you get an answer?
Thanks
Jo


----------

